# African Cichlids and Convict cichlids



## j3172 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know if I can mix, African Cyclids (Yellow labs) and Convict Cichlids in the same tank? Right now I have 3 types of labs (White, Yellow and Orange) 2 female auratus and ome more species of African Labs wich I am not sure the type.

Everybody get allong.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Size of tank?


----------



## j3172 (Jan 30, 2008)

55 gallon


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes it is possible to work well but I think you would be much better off with out the auratus. Even females can be overly aggressive and sometimes what apears to be a female is actually a male that is a late bloomer and has not changed coloration yet.


----------



## j3172 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you

I will actually not go ahead and take a chance. Reason I was asking is that someone had 5 Convicts to give away for free. But I prefer not to take any chances.

Thank you for the auratus suggestion.


----------



## hyposalinity (Apr 30, 2008)

If two of the CONS pair up and start breeding, it's game over for the Labs. Take it from me, I had a breeding pair of CONS in one tank and Africans in another. Well, I had aggression problems with a mean as **** Tropheus (killed my Mbuna and Haps) in the African tank, so I moved it into the Convict tank. The Tropheus started trying to bully around the CONS, started with my small Pink female, then the large Black male CON layed into the Tropheus. The Tropheus put up a good fight, but ultimately the CON was too much. I didn't want the Tropheus to die, so I gave it to guy with a 55gallon with about 10 adult Mbuna. The Tropheus did great in that tank, wan't aggressive at all. Sadly he lost power one day and everyting but two Mbuna and his Lelupi died. Here I thought I did the fish a favor, only to die a few months later anyways. Now one CON by itself may get destroyed by a group of Labs.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

honestly, i think it would be fine, but i agree take out any males or females, depending on what you want, cuz they can get nasty when breeding starts, though i havent had many problems with my convict pairs being to nasty, i have large fish that put them back into place.


----------

